# gasparilla pass florida



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

well a budy of mine invited me on a trip with a buddy of his... 
Headed down to his place in port charlotte. Got there round 11 and we got our drink on... slep in a bit.. got on the water about 10am.
Headed out 6 miles.. on this mans numbers.. ..got the anchor set, and sent down some live shrimp... Right off the bad we start nailing 12 to 15 inch blue runners.. start tossin em in the cooler for later bait..
sent one out on a flat line under a balloon.... Nothing nada...
bout 2 hrs pass and all we had was a few red grouper... all babies..
then the tide turns.. and we put a live runner to the bottom.. no sooner did this rod get set down, did it start screaming.. Mike grabs it.. and pop.. the 80lb spectra braid pops.. Rerig and deploy another runner and bam.. its grabbed and pops again.. well thats about it... back to the tyrnos with 80Power pro..
Im steadily getting runners and a mango here and there..
we then put 2 rods on top with balloons and one down deep.
Well middle line starts peeling off... i grab get locked on , mike puts the belt on me..
Fish runs a good hundred yards.. non stop. I finally get it turned.. get about 30 yds back he runs again.. this goes back and forth for a few.. then i say grrrr im the man... crank on the heat.. and start muscling her..{ mistake}
Bout 10 mins in im horsing it.. then ... wooosh... pulled the hooks.. Pulled a rookie

Well im pumped and shakin a bit.. were all talkin shit.. then the bottom rod goes off again... Fish on
Mike applies the belt i get to work.. not touchiong the drag this time.. 15 mins of up and down... here comes mr.Jewfish..bout 60 inches and 100+ lbs.. What a beauty.. pulled 4 other hooks from her and sent her back.. couple pics..
Back to fishing.... More mangos.. and trying to get em by the Cuda's 
we had a monster cuda every bit of 6 ft long... just hanging by us all day .. grabing freebies..
Sometimes 5 or 6 at a time would come by ..

Anyway.. Were just chilling still celebrating my first big Goliath.. and the back line just blows up.. its backlashing the tyrnos.. clicker crying uncle.. im trying to get a thumb on the spool before it knots.. finally slow it down.. get tension.. and this fish turned back at us and was past the front of the boat.. i hand Mike the rod from the stern.. dave is on the bow.. he gets it around the struts of the hard top hands it to Dave on the bow.. fish turns back down the port side.. dave hands it to mike he hands it back to me
Fight on .. a few mins we see it isnt a shark.. its a smoker king!!! 40 to 45 lbs according to the boca
Finally get her to the boat and that big ole cuda is watching... Im freaking cause here he comes Mike snatches the gaff in her sida.. as the cuda lunges... whew! that was a close one..
High fives all around.. Celebritory ber for all hands..

Then bam the bottom line goes off.. and Daves at bat with another goliath.. 15 mins into it and he is rocked up.. and breaks it..
We go back to live runners and the Cudas wake up.. the snatch the first one.. Cant believe no hookup..
They get lucky .. so we go back to setting lines and the back balloon goes screaming.. i told mike im tired its all him..

back and forth.. lots of line and deck clearing.. He gets her to the side i sink a gaff in her mouth.. and hold on tight.. Dave opens the floor box and it take both of us to get her in the boat .. then into the box...
6 ft blacktip.. bout 130 maybe more..

Well fishing slows down im burnt to a crisp.. and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz back line goes again.. i get at it... its mr CUDA..... This time he's hooked.. back and forth 5 mins or so he's along side.. Mike grabs the gaff.. and Fudge this the fish says.. pels line straight down and pop.. either he got eatin or caught a ledge and popped the 80 P.P
well fishing slowed down its about 630 pm now.. Im whooped and ungodly burnt up.. So i call it and we headed home..
Cleaned fish for 2 hrs.. i loaded about 20 lbs of kingfish and 30 lbs of blacktip in the cooler and headed home.

When i get the pics from my buddy ill post em..

But we did something fierce out there.. and all within 6 miles of the coast.. 
Memories to last a lifetime!!!!!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

So who wants pictures?








heres my buddy Dave Just before he gets rocked up by a troll.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work guys.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thanks Rudde... Cant wait to get at it again
this time with my Boat!


----------

